# Anyone ever done primary cats on a newer Ferrari or Maserati?



## DNIndustry (Nov 18, 2019)

I doubt I will get any info because these are sparse but Ferrari owned Maserati for sure in 2015. (My Maserati ghibli has Ferrari exhaust, transmission, and engine) I have 2 primary cats. 4 if i change my down pipes. I'd like to pay for my new pipes with the refining process. Anyone have any yield numbers I can ball park with ?


----------



## Lino1406 (Nov 18, 2019)

An accepted value is about 4 g per 1 kg cat, Pd - 3g. Pt - 1g. Rh - little


----------

